# Going for first install with some doubts (Processor Family, Medium, Chroot Install)



## vfbsilva (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello folks, I'm going to install FreeBSD on my machine so I have some questions. I'm a experienced Linux user having used from Ubuntu to Gentoo, currently I'm using ArchLinux so I though of getting a source based distro again. But instead of going Gentoo I will go FreeBSD(I know BSD is not Linux  ). 

I have some doubts, first I could not find a printable "summarized" version of the installation docs, like the old gentoo hand book, but covering just the install, I will google a bit more but couldnt "just" find it. Secondly, can I install freebsd from a chrooted environment? Sort of old gentoo alt install method when you install the system from a existing Linux system? Also I have an AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban processor can I go amd64? It wasn't listed on http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html#PROC-AMD64 and I'm not quite sure about how does bsd handles processor families. 

Well I hope to be more around. 
Regards,
vfbsilva


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2011)

vfbsilva said:
			
		

> I have some doubts, first I could not find a printable "summarized" version of the installation docs, like the old gentoo hand book, but covering just the install, I will google a bit more but couldnt "just" find it.


Handbook: Chapter 2 Installing FreeBSD



> Secondly, can I install freebsd from a chrooted environment? Sort of old gentoo alt install method when you install the system from a existing Linux system?


Not sure but I don't think so.



> Also I have an AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban processor can I go amd64?


Yes.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay. First of all thanks a lot for the reply. I'm also considering installing PcBSD instead of FreeBSD. In fact I'm a bit afraid of dangers involving the installation process. I do have backups and all but I like to avoid downtimes. I've printed the manual section you provided me and I'm going to read it carefully today before any attempts. Than I shall try a Virtual Machine and only than go for my disks


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 16, 2011)

@SirDice okay I googled a bit more and found an example about I did mean with the chroot install and bnasically what I wouyld like to do is -> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Gentoo-Linux-from-Ubuntu. In order to avoid the dangers of handling the installer in an environment without irc and google support . Can I do something like this on freebsd?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2011)

I definitely recommend getting a few 'dry runs' on a virtual machine. Then you'll know what to expect and get a little accustomed to the installer.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 16, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I definitely recommend getting a few 'dry runs' on a virtual machine. Then you'll know what to expect and get a little accustomed to the installer.



Thanks again for the replies SirDice. Still I got a small issue I tried to install the iso on a VirtualBox 4.0 . 

I set the machine to host a FreeBSD 64 bits. But when I run the installer, after selecting the option 1 I get the following error:

_CPU Doesn't support long mode._

Does it has to do with the VirtualBOx Emulation or is my CPU really not supported? (Which conflicts with the info I gathered before).

Regards,
vfbsilva


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 16, 2011)

@vfbsilva: Check this: http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks again for the replies SirDice. Still I got a small issue I tried to install the iso on a VirtualBox 4.0 . 

I set the machine to host a FreeBSD 64 bits. But when I run the installer, after selecting the option 1 I get the following error:

_CPU Doesn't support long mode._

Does it has to do with the VirtualBOx Emulation or is my CPU really not supported? (Which conflicts with the info I gathered before).

I found some info here with more people having faced suh issue http://freebsd.monkey.org/freebsd-amd64/200901/msg00038.html but I can't use their fix as I'm no dev 
Again  just to easy things my processor is an Athlon 64 Thuban II X6 1090.
Regards,
vfbsilva


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 16, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> @vfbsilva: Check this: http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538



I will take a look, also about my previous post I commited a mistake. As I can't edit here I checked your post:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12045
And we face the same problem but according to:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo 
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 16
model           : 10
model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor
stepping        : 0
cpu MHz         : 3214.949
cache size      : 512 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 6
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 6
apicid          : 0
initial apicid  : 0
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 6
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc extd_apicid aperfmperf pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt cpb npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save pausefilter
bogomips        : 6432.81
TLB size        : 1024 4K pages
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate [9]
```

And 


```
uname -a
Linux mordor 2.6.39-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 9 14:57:41 CEST 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

I'm 64 bits what am I missing?


----------



## rusty (Jul 16, 2011)

vfbsilva said:
			
		

> _CPU Doesn't support long mode._
> 
> Does it has to do with the VirtualBOx Emulation or is my CPU really not supported? (Which conflicts with the info I gathered before).



That's to do with your CPU, check your BIOS settings.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2011)

vfbsilva said:
			
		

> Thanks again for the replies SirDice. Still I got a small issue I tried to install the iso on a VirtualBox 4.0 .
> 
> I set the machine to host a FreeBSD 64 bits. But when I run the installer, after selecting the option 1 I get the following error:
> 
> ...



It's in a VM, so it's not the same as running it directly on the hardware.  More likely is that you're running 32-bit host OS and can't run a 64-bit guest on a 32-bit host.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 16, 2011)

@Rusty What should I look for on the bios?

@wblock IÂ´m running a 64 bit os as posted from the issue file from archlinux. If you mean I should set the VirtualBoxto be a 64 bit host this was also checked. but again as posted my PC is 64 bit also is my arch linux.


----------



## rusty (Jul 16, 2011)

On this board it's under Secure Virtual Machine Mode, you might find it under that/AMD-V or some other setting regarding virtualization.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 16, 2011)

rusty said:
			
		

> On this board it's under Secure Virtual Machine Mode, you might find it under that/AMD-V or some other setting regarding virtualization.



There is an option "Secure Virtual Machine Mode" which is set as *disabled*, should I enable it?


----------



## rusty (Jul 16, 2011)

Aye, you'll want to enable that.


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 16, 2011)

rusty said:
			
		

> Aye, you'll want to enable that.



OKi I will enable that and try again later. I just tried to install PCBSD 32-bits  with no luck on the VM. It reports:


```
umount /mnt/install not a file system root directory
```
 and hangs. I set PcBSD to do the auto-partitioning what can I be missing?


----------



## vfbsilva (Jul 16, 2011)

OKi many advances now lets go slow:
1. I tried PCBSD also and it did not work so for now lets not talk about it. Im using FreeBSD amd64 iso.
2. I've realized in some of the VMs I've created I did not select the 64 bit architecture. So I fixed it and it still did not work.
3. I've set the bios config.
4. I did try FreeBSD install and MANAGED it 
I'm now exploring the system I will post more questions as soon as I get a grasp. Later i need to learn how to safely modify my harddisk :/


----------



## Azarien (Jul 18, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> More likely is that you're running 32-bit host OS and can't run a 64-bit guest on a 32-bit host.


VirtualBox does not need a 64-bit host OS to run 64-bit guests. As long as your CPU is 64-bit capable, and all BIOS settings are ok, you can run a 64-bit guest on a 32-bit host just fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 18, 2011)

Azarien said:
			
		

> VirtualBox does not need a 64-bit host OS to run 64-bit guests. As long as your CPU is 64-bit capable, and all BIOS settings are ok, you can run a 64-bit guest on a 32-bit host just fine.



Hmm, apparently I had old information.  But trying to boot an AMD64 VM on my E8400 with "Intel virtualization feature" enabled in the BIOS shows "CPU does not support long mode".


----------

